
How to Fix Everything - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-fix-everything?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
alexandrerond
Is it just Apple using out-of-the-ordinary screw-heads or are there more
electronic brands following this practice?

